# Where are the DEER?



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm in MN. And have a question for people.

Has anyone been DEER HUNTING and noticed that there is NO Deer Movement????

I think they went nocturnal, but have no clue when they might start up again in the day. Heard the rut started, but haven't seen anything.

Does anyone know when the deer might start moving in the daytime again?

:sniper:


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

I hunted west central MN Nov 5-12 and did not see a deer till the a.m. of the 12th and that one was pushed out of a swamp.

I've just started bow hunting this week. Saw three on Sunday, but no shots were taken.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

They are definitly nocturnal, the only time I've been able to find them is in the early morning and late evening on the trails. During the rifle season up here I could find them all the time when they were being pushed around. Some snow and cold would bring them out during the day more, but for now just stick with mornings and evenings. Good luck!


----------

